# Where to buy bulk sugar?



## Rader Sidetrack

How much sugar are you willing to buy at one time?

If you are simply buying by a few bags at a time, IMHO, you will have a difficult time beating Sams price. If you are capable of taking a truckload, you can get a better price. But if you are that big, buying HFCS instead of sugar is more cost effective.


----------



## sfisher

You can buy it in the grocery store on sale cheaper than the bulk price you are paying for at Sams. Those places are not always the cheapest. I bought 4lb bags of sugar tonight at Krogers for $2.19ea. I dont know how much you mix at 1 time, but I prefer the 4lb bags as I can just count them for the weight I need, instead of weighing out sugar by the pound.


----------



## Andrew Dewey

I thought I'd save money by going to a restaurant supply company and buying 50lb bags. The cost turned out to roughly equal to the Walmart price so I didn't save any money - but for me handling and storing 50lb bags is much easier than 5 or 10lb bags. I also get my fondant from them for emergency winter time feeding if I need to do so. (And I didn't have to deal with the Walmart clerk asking me just what I was going to use 250lbs of sugar for)


----------



## Nature Coast beek

25 lbs of sugar at my local Wal-Mart, not Sam's, 14.95. So basically the same price as buying at Sam's.


----------



## Peter

Local supermarket is $0.55 a lb in 5 lb bags.


----------



## StevenG

Try some ag supply places for feed grade granulated sugar.


----------



## timrtiger

Aldi sells it for about 50 cents a pound in the 4-lb bags, if you have Aldi near you.


----------



## timrtiger

I am currently checking for bakery supply places but haven't found one yet.


----------



## clyderoad

My local baking supply charges .43 cents per lb. in 100 lb bags. In 50 lb bags it's .46 cents per lb.
By chance went into Costco to check and was pleasantly surprised to find it for .36 cents per lb in 25 lb bags.


----------



## tbonekel

Hnybkpr said:


> A 50# bag is going for $30.


Okay, maybe I'm in a weird location. I just bought 50 pounds at Sam's for about $19 and I'm in Texas right along the Red River. I do agree that smaller packages on sale sometimes is cheaper than bulk


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Note that all posts before post #8 are 17 months old.  Sugar prices can change quite a lot in that time.


----------



## tbonekel

Thanks! I missed that one. Man, I thought I was getting a really great deal!


----------



## enjambres

Currently buying 25# bags at BJ's Wholesale Club for $9.95 in upstate NY. Thats 39.8 cents/ pound. This is brand-name Domino Cane Sugar.

Enj


----------



## tefer2

$ 9.85 per 25lb at Sam's Club in Kalamazoo,MI. Domino cane sugar.


----------



## hagane

What happens if you are low on sugar, and the stuff you have on hand isn't the normal granulated stuff but either powdered or brown sugar? (Wanted to make sure, is that bad for bees, or not matter what kind its from?)

And is Sam's club still the cheapest? (This thread was kind of old.)


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

hagane said:


> What happens if you are low on sugar, and the stuff you have on hand isn't the normal granulated stuff but either powdered or brown sugar? (Wanted to make sure, is that bad for bees, or not matter what kind its from?)


 Do Not use brown sugar or powdered sugar Not sure if it would totally kill them, but it will not be a pretty sight.


----------



## HeadofMeadow

You shouldn't feed bees any "raw" or "brown" sugar, it can upset their guts (dysentery), which is worse if they can't go on a cleansing flight. 

Aldi is still cheap for sugar, it varies from 0.42 to 0.50 depending on the sale/time of year.


----------



## ifixoldhouses

Nature Coast beek said:


> 25 lbs of sugar at my local Wal-Mart, not Sam's, 14.95. So basically the same price as buying at Sam's.


$8.32 at My walmart for 25 lb bag of pure cane sugar.


----------



## JWPalmer

Here in Richmond, Wal-Mart pure cane sugar is .32 per pound in 10# bags. I buy 100# at a time for $32.00 Pretty hard to beat.


----------



## GregH

Walmart here is 11.46 for 25 pounds, 75 miles down the road Walmart has it for 7.60 for the same 25 pound bag


----------



## quietman

JWPalmer said:


> Here in Richmond, Wal-Mart pure cane sugar is .32 per pound in 10# bags. I buy 100# at a time for $32.00 Pretty hard to beat.


sounds great. I got 4 lb bags for 1.39 at Food Lion


----------



## GregB

Pretty much I consider a good deal 0.25-0.30 per lb and would not buy over that.
If you read the local grocery store weekly, sooner or later you will nail it - 0.99/4lb bag.
By now I have so much sugar squirreled away, I need no more.
It is like a sport for me, the weekly grocery deals.
Often times I would post the deal on the local beek forum and we'd clean the sugar isle clean.


----------



## wertzsteve

Our local Walmart and sugar for $0.33 a pound and it's the same for the 4 lb the 10 lb all the 25 lb it's still $0.33 a pound. I get 15 4 lb bags for twenty bucks


----------



## rsjohnson2u

You guys are lucky. A google search shows Walmart sugar at $0.35 per pound, but when I put in my location, and hour and a half north of Seattle in Washington State, it jumps to $.048 a pound. Costco was $0.51 for C&H 25 pounds bags yesterday. Problem is, I need a 1000 pounds.


----------



## hagane

My Walmart has good sugar pricing also, but not quite as good as yours. Ours is around 46 cents a pound. I checked this the other day to be sure. 

(But I also have to ask...will the bees eat ALL types of sugar also, or only granulated? Has anyone tested this? Sure granulated is cheaper, but if someone was low on it, I wonder if they could use brown sugar, powdered sugar, or others?)

BUT what I really want to ask is the best time of the year to buy sugar at the cheapest price! This is what we should also be asking! (I've noticed that the cans of Beef Ravioli for example will bounce around during different times in the year between 80 cents a can, and all the way up to $1.34 a can before 2 years ago when Great Value created a 60 cent Beef Ravioli cheap rival.) Now the price is down. But I have noticed some things will have time periods in the year where you can buy it much lower, and there will also be a high end point of the year also for a lot of stuff, not just Beef Ravioli. So I'm pretty sure this could happen with sugar also?


----------



## ifixoldhouses

hagane said:


> My Walmart has good sugar pricing also, but not quite as good as yours. Ours is around 46 cents a pound. I checked this the other day to be sure.
> 
> (But I also have to ask...will the bees eat ALL types of sugar also, or only granulated? Has anyone tested this? Sure granulated is cheaper, but if someone was low on it, I wonder if they could use brown sugar, powdered sugar, or others?)
> 
> BUT what I really want to ask is the best time of the year to buy sugar at the cheapest price! This is what we should also be asking! (I've noticed that the cans of Beef Ravioli for example will bounce around during different times in the year between 80 cents a can, and all the way up to $1.34 a can before 2 years ago when Great Value created a 60 cent Beef Ravioli cheap rival.) Now the price is down. But I have noticed some things will have time periods in the year where you can buy it much lower, and there will also be a high end point of the year also for a lot of stuff, not just Beef Ravioli. So I'm pretty sure this could happen with sugar also?


No, bad for the bees, white beet sugar or cane sugar only


----------



## burns375

Walmart is usually the best around here. Right now it's 0.34/lb for both 25 and 10lb bags. Usually the 25lb bags are harder to find or stores only stock a few. I buy a couple hundred pounds for fall winter feedings and sometimes get a few strange looks.

I think last year I payed 0.32/lb.


----------



## 1954Lincoln

burns375 said:


> Walmart is usually the best around here. Right now it's 0.34/lb for both 25 and 10lb bags. Usually the 25lb bags are harder to find or stores only stock a few. I buy a couple hundred pounds for fall winter feedings and sometimes get a few strange looks.
> 
> I think last year I payed 0.32/lb.


I wish they would ship sugar. Pick up only here. 7.60 a 25lb bag


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

1954Lincoln said:


> I wish they would ship sugar. Pick up only here. 7.60 a 25lb bag


I don't know what happened... I've been paying 11 and 12 dollars per 25 pounds and trips to sams club would get me 50 lbs for 20 or 21 bucks.

This morning I bought two 25 lb bags for 7.60 each. I noticed that what was previously cane sugar was now just sugar. I am assuming that means beet sugar but if there is no harm in it I'm all aboard!


----------



## lowstaff

westtnbeekeeper said:


> 1954Lincoln said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would ship sugar. Pick up only here. 7.60 a 25lb bag
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I bought two 25 lb bags for 7.60 each. I noticed that what was previously cane sugar was now just sugar. I am assuming that means beet sugar but if there is no harm in it I'm all aboard!
Click to expand...

 That's what it is here all the time. The nice thing is, give them 24 hours notice and they will load it on your truck for you - by the bag or by the pallet. And the bees don't know the difference between cane sugar or beet sugar and neither does their digestive system.


----------



## mbear

Cash an carry in Burlington is my go to for sugar.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Kelley's in Clarkson has prosweet starting at 38 cents a pound. Cheaper if you buy alot. The bees do very well with it.


----------



## ifixoldhouses

I heard that new grocery chain Lidel has 4lb bags for .89
but I wouldn't step foot in there myself, gunfree zone


----------



## SueBeeTN

If you have an Aldi's near you they have good prices year round on their 4lb sugar. They just had it on sale the other day for $1.25/4lb bag and they put it on sale for .99 every once in a while.


----------



## Agrobelieve

At Agrobelieve we sale 50lbs for $13.99 and for Large orders we go for $13
for more information you can contact us through this number
*+18023481262*


----------



## JWPalmer

I would imagine that shipping from Cameroon could be expensive. Do you have outlets in Europe or the States?


----------



## David ryle

Hnybkpr said:


> Where is the best place to buy bulk sugar? For now, I am getting it a Sams. A 50# bag is going for $30. Does anyone have any suggestions on where else I can buy? Im in Oklahoma.


Do you have an Aldi store, they're selling sugar $17.40 for 40lbs


----------



## Agrobelieve

JWPalmer said:


> I would imagine that shipping from Cameroon could be expensive. Do you have outlets in Europe or the States?


sent you a private message or just contact 
[email protected]
for a free sample


----------

